# Prop shaft



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I whacked a rock or something while in the glades and wasn't too worried but when I got home I was looking at my dinged prop and spun it slowly and it seems slightly bent. I didn't feel any vibrations or notice anything strange,heck..it could of been like this before I bought it 
Anyway, is this a problem cause I'm sure I'll do it again and would rather take a few more hits before repairing.
Thanks


----------

